# Trầm trồ trước vẻ đẹp tinh tế của căn hộ màu trắng



## nadanvonga (16/11/21)

Trầm trồ trước vẻ đẹp tinh tế của căn hộ màu trắng Dù chỉ là một căn hộ nhỏ với diện tích vỏn vẹn 45m², nhưng nó sẽ khiến bạn phải trầm trồ, mê mẩn với từng đường nét, chi tiết được thiết kế tinh tế bên trong một không gian sống hiện đại này. Căn hộ được phủ kín với sắc trắng thanh thoát từ màu sơn tường đến những món đồ nội thất Máy tạo mùi thơm trong phòng lớn nhỏ bên trong nó. Thậm chí, bạn có thể thấy sàn nhà cũng được lát đá trắng muốt. Một không gian sống được thiết kế xóa nhòa ranh giới giữa những khu vực khác nhau tạo nên sự đồng nhất và cũng là một cách nới rộng không gian so với diện tích thực sự. Căn hộ được thiết kế khá lý tưởng để làm căn hộ độc thân hay cho những cặp đôi mới cưới bao gồm khu vực phòng khách, nhà bếp, khu vực ăn uống, một phòng ngủ và nhà tắm. Với phong cách thiết kế để sắc trắng che phủ hầu hết không gian nên từng chi tiết nhỏ trong căn hộ trở thành những điểm nhấn nổi bật trên nền máy khuếch tán tinh dầu nha trang trắng muốt. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Đó cũng là lý do vì sao khi liếc trông cả gian phòng khách, một chiếc sofa trắng cỡ lớn hay những dãy tủ cho góc làm việc không thu hút được sự chú ý của bạn mà lại là những dải sách hay lớp đệm ghế họa tiết rực rỡ. Một khung kệ sách kéo dài được thiết kế trong khu vực phòng khách cho phép khả năng lưu trữ lớn. Và cùng với những sắc màu nổi bật trên tất cả của chúng là yếu tố thu hút sự chú ý, hiếu kì của những vị khách ghé qua. Phòng bếp với tủ bếp hình chữ L đối xứng và được lát gạch họa tiết rất sinh động và đẹp mắt. Nếu không biết nhà bếp được thiết kế ở một phòng tách biệt thì bạn sẽ nghĩ rằng dãy kệ sách từ phòng khách chạy dọc sang đây. Kiểu thiết kế những khung kệ mở tạo ra một diện tích lưu trữ khá dư dả cho căn hộ, đặc biệt cho không gian nhà bếp. Những chi tiết bên trong nhà bếp cũng được thiết kế hết sức tỉ mẩn. Từ việc lựa chọn đá lát tường trắng muốt đồng bộ với gam màu chủ đạo đến kiểu đá lát sàn đầy ấn tượng. Góc ăn nhỏ được bài trí gọn gàng và hứng trọn ánh sáng tự nhiên. Khu vực ăn uống cũng được căn hộ ưu ái dành cho một góc nhỏ. Điều tuyệt vời nhất của góc thưởng thức đồ ăn này là bạn có thể cảm nhận được cơn gió thổi vào hay đón nhận những tia nắng đầu tiên của một ngày mới. Một khu vực nghỉ ngơi cũng được đặc biệt thiết kế bên ngoài hành lang để bạn vừa có thể thư giãn, vừa vãn cảnh bên ngoài. Phòng ngủ nhỏ và tối giản mội đồ đạc để đem đến sự thoáng đãng nhất cho căn phòng. Và đương nhiên phòng ngủ của căn hộ cũng được thiết kế với sắc trắng tinh khôi, bình yên và dễ chịu. Đôi lúc, để tạo ra những đường nét, căn hộ sử dụng những họa tiết trang trí thanh mảnh hay với những sắc màu tương phản như cách làm với phòng tắm. Những viên gạch penny tí hon được lát đầy nghệ thuật tự như một tấm thảm bên trong nhà tắm. Thiết bị nhà tắm cũng được lựa chọn khéo léo với sự kết hợp của Máy khuếch tán tinh dầu phòng ngủ sắc trắng tinh tế cùng chất liệu đồng sáng hiện đại. Phòng tắm với nội thất trắng và gạch penny trang trí đẹp đến khó tin.


----------

